# Alternatives to expensive dock bumpers?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gents, our dock (completely legal and permitted, don't derail...) is finally in. We've got a slip and some space to dock boats while ours is in the lift. My question is, would you bother to install some kind of fender or bumper on the pilings where guests (just friends for the day/dinner and the occasional overnight) will tie up? If so, any creative alternatives to the ridiculous prices for the commercial stuff? Right now I'm tempted to leave the pilings bare and trust friends to have their own bumpers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Fire hose acordiened and screwed off on every flap.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> Gents, our dock (completely legal and permitted, don't derail...) is finally in. We've got a slip and some space to dock boats while ours is in the lift. My question is, would you bother to install some kind of fender or bumper on the pilings where guests (just friends for the day/dinner and the occasional overnight) will tie up? If so, any creative alternatives to the ridiculous prices for the commercial stuff? Right now I'm tempted to leave the pilings bare and trust friends to have their own bumpers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can wrap them in old rope.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have seen old truck tires nailed to docks.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, don't trash it up. The old fire hose looks nice and is cheaper than West Moron. Plus guests should have bumpers for sure.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you want to have a great bumper system just stop and ask the guys that put the underground orange tube for utilities if you can have their scrap pieces and they will let you have all you want. Drill a bigger hole on the outside, small hole on inside(against piling) SS screw with washer. Just use stout screws. It will flex a little and won't mark the boats and it will protect your pilings from rub rail chafe.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Nah, just use some of the neighborhood fat kids....:thumbup:

WOW, did I just say that


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw somewhere that there was larger PVC cut length wise which kept the boat off the wood dock and the rubber mounted on the boat acted like the bumper.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I like to keep the boat off the wood dick as well. Hate that auto-correct.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Yeah, I like to keep the boat off the wood dick as well. Hate that auto-correct.


 
ha ha oops


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Fire hose acordiened and screwed off on every flap.



Just call up the local fire stations and ask if they have any hose they're getting rid of? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have the same problem but with fluctuating water levels between winter & summer (2') I just don't think there is an answer for me other than BYOB (bring your own bumper)


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Escalator handrail. Good luck finding some. My Dad wrapped his entire pier with it. He said it "held the pier together, too". Lasts forever.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

tkh329 said:


> Just call up the local fire stations and ask if they have any hose they're getting rid of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah ask for some that is out of service it may take a few different departments but you should be able to find some somewhere.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

*Labia Majora are superior bumpers and have been around a long long time.*


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

wanabe fishing said:


> *Labia Majora are superior bumpers and have been around a long long time.*


oooohhhhh!!!!!AAARRRRGGGHHHH....cough, COUGH, COUGH... Dude!
YOU GOT ME!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

But, the smell!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

The PVC will work great for about 1 season. Ultraviolet rays will cause it to break down and become brittle. I like the idea of the orange trenching pipe.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

How about well figured girls in bikinis and heels to hold your boat? just a thought.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

wanabe fishing said:


> *Labia Majora are superior bumpers and have been around a long long time.*


Like timex watches "take a lickin and keep on tickin" ...NO I ain't right.....

But one thing I hope your dock builder did was to trim the Decking flush with the stringers so that the edge of a boat won't "catch" them the end an knock a board loose and damage the boat....Just buy some bumpers for an unprepared guest...MOST boat owners keep at least a couple on board if they care about their boat or not......Another solution would be to have some mooring poles installed "If Allowed" so people can moor their vessel 
correctly.....


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

fishnhuntguy said:


> How about well figured girls in bikinis and heels to hold your boat? just a thought.



I prefer to use them for other things.... Someone's got to get the beer!

Try'n Hard, that dock came out nice! You putting any underwater lights around it?

Thanks for the suggestions, all. The pilings are farther out than the decking, stringers, and crossties so no worries about boats bumping something other than pilings. I may try the fire house idea or just leave then bare. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

